# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Defender Wallet uni и Defender Booky uni – «лучшие друзья» планшета!

## Fistashki CIS

Компания Defender, один из лидеров рынка периферии и аксессуаров для персональных компьютеров, представляет новые чехлы для планшетов – Defender Booky uni и Defender Wallet uni. Предназначенные для планшетных компьютеров с диагональю 7” и 10”, эти стильные аксессуары обеспечат надежную защиту вашим любимым портативным устройствам.

Чехлы для планшетов Defender Wallet uni 7” и 10.1” изготовлены из полиуретана. Они имеют мягкую внутреннюю подкладку и оснащаются резиновыми уголками, надежно фиксирующими планшет на месте. Особенность моделей - они трансформируются в подставки с несколькими углами обзора, и это позволяет с комфортом смотреть видео или набирать текст. Изделия выполнены в сером дизайне, который прекрасно гармонирует с устройствами классических цветов: черного, белого и серебристого. 

Чехлы для планшетов Defender Booky uni 7” и 10.1” представлены в бирюзовом и фиолетовом вариантах дизайна, они особенно понравятся любителям ярких и нестандартных решений. Обложки имеют внутренние карманы и надежные эластичные ремешки. Для удержания планшета на месте в них предусмотрены резиновые уголки, а с внутренней стороны используется мягкая подкладка. Изготовлены изделия из искусственной кожи.

Стильные, прочные и функциональные, чехлы Defender Booky uni и Defender Wallet uni подходят для всех современных планшетов с диагональю 7” и 10.1”, а потому они как нельзя лучше подходят активным и мобильным пользователям. Новинки способны надолго продлить срок эксплуатации портативных устройств, а кроме того, значительно повысить степень комфорта при их эксплуатации.

----------

